# That was fast



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

A month ago we put the house up for sale. We were doing a short sale. Within a couple of weeks we got an offer. My realtor warned me that it could take up to 60 days to hear if the bank would accept the offer. I got a call today from my realtor, and she said the bank approved the offer! I was blown away at how fast they accepted it, as was she. We close around July 11th.

So as I'm driving home from work, it hits me. In a month, I won't be living where I live anymore. I won't have my awesome neighbors anymore. I wont have an hour drive anymore. As much as I'm so ready for this stuff to be over, it was a realization that hit me hard. My life is drastically changing within a month. I know its a good change, but its a scary realization. I'm not much of a crier, but these thoughts brought tears to my eyes . 

Guess its time to start packing.....who wants to help?


----------



## Pluto2 (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm glad for your progress with the house, and with the way you seem to be handling all this, but....
I would rather have root canal than pack and move, again. Sorry. But we're here for you, ... just not there for you.


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

Pluto2 said:


> I'm glad for your progress with the house, and with the way you seem to be handling all this, but....
> I would rather have root canal than pack and move, again. Sorry. But we're here for you, ... just not there for you.


Me too...lol.


----------



## I got this (Feb 25, 2013)

New adventures await ahead. Embrace them


----------



## Peeps678 (May 21, 2013)

I got this said:


> New adventures await ahead. Embrace them


I definitely am. Im ready for the new chapter in my life to begin.


----------

